# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Absolutely devastated

## akaangela

We all have that one snake that we love a bit more than most (or most of us do).  Mine was my albino female.  She really didn't have any place in my breeding plans but she was the one I had wanted since I started in balls.  When I got her I was so very happy. She was a big girl, about 1000g.  Beautiful bright, her pattern looked almost like a spider ball.  She was perfect.

 A few weeks ago she stopped eating.  Nothing big a few of my other balls have stopped eating.  It looked like she had been bitten by one of the feeders but her last shed had cleared up most of that.  She was a bit sluggish so I was a little worried about her and was keeping an eye on her.

A few days ago I looked in and she was dead.  She was still coiled up and her head was resting on the side mouth open.  Dead.  OH God no.  Not her please not her.  Take anything else I have but not her.  

I have no idea why she died.  I was devastated.  I am still.  My heart is broken.  It looked like she had died right after I had checked on her the day before.  I had been gone for maybe 24 hours.  I didn't think about getting a nurcorpisy (sp?).  When I found her I didn't think about anything.  I just started crying.  My roommate disposed of her body and I didn't have the piece of mind to tell him not to.  Today is the first day I have been even able to think or talk about it.

What sucks even more is my birthday is in 2 weeks.  My roommate (I have two) offered to get me another albino, but I can't even think about trying to replace her right now.  She can never be replaced.  

RIP M&M I will miss you forever.  Maybe one day I will stop crying every time I think of you.

----------


## Kinra

That really sucks.  I'm sorry for your loss.   :Sad:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## mues155

I have that snake, its my female spider. I dont know why but she just holds a special place in my heart and I watch and handle her the most.

Im very sorry for your loss.  :Tears:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## alkibp

I am terribly sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how awful I would feel if my favorite snake died.

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## Slashmaster

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you cared about her very much, so she couldn't have had a better or happier place to live. If it was her time, then it was her time. Hopefully some of the more knowledgeable members will be able to help you answer the "Why?" question.

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## cmack91

im so sorry :Tears:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

that sucks i am so sorry

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful snake. I'm sure we've all got that special one in our collection. Mine is my first BP ever--I love her to death and would keep only her out of everyone in my collection if it really had to come down to that.

Stay strong and if you need anyone to talk to you can send me a PM any time, you have my greatest sympathies  :Smile: .

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## llovelace

So sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## Virus

That's terrible.

My favorite is my first.  My male ghost.  He was my first snake, and I've raised him from just a young age.

I've lost bearded dragons before, and that was hard.

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I truly am sorry about your loss.  :Sad:   You can take comfort in knowing that you took good care of the snake and it was nothing that you did or didn't do that caused the animal's passing.

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

She was a beauty. Sorry for your loss. Just remember the good times.

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## rabernet

I've moved your thread to the Rainbow Bridge section for you. 

I am so sorry for your loss - she was a gorgeous animal!

----------

_akaangela_ (10-07-2011)

----------


## Blubb

I am so sorry for your loss. I love albinos, and I am sure she was very special for you. RIP !  :Tears:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-09-2011)

----------


## Rogue628

I'm sorry for your loss.  :Sad:  It's really hard to see something happen to a favorite. 

R.I.P. Little One.....you're gonna be missed

----------

_akaangela_ (10-09-2011)

----------


## crazy ball

sorry for you loss dude  :Sad:

----------

_akaangela_ (10-09-2011)

----------


## Missy_Misfit

I'm really sorry for your loss, thats terrible to hear  :Sad:

----------


## sookieball

im so sorry for your loss.....

----------


## Mft62485

Sorry to hear, she was beautiful.

----------


## Anya

I'm so sorry! RIP M&M. What a beautiful girl.

----------


## evan385

Wow...that is terrible. I am so sorry for your loss and I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. She was a beautiful ball python. My favorite ball python is my very first snake. I've had her for most of her life and I love her more than my two year old dog who i've had since she was a puppy (and her mother was mine too before I left my dad's place.) I don't even want to think about how I would feel if anything ever happened to her...; My stepdad always made jokes about how he's gonna cut it's head off or throw it in the fire or cut it in half so i'll shut up about snakes and I wanted just wanted to beat the BS out of him right there. Again I am so very sorry for your loss  :Tears:

----------

